# Keeping the tail up in the show ring



## bigredpoodle

dbrazzil said:


> I have been showing my toy for 6 months now and she wants to drop her tail every time she goes in the ring. She can be happy, tail up right before ringtime, then bamb, as soon as she gets around the other dogs in the ring she drops her tail. I try walking her when we first get to the site and a few minutes before ringtime to familarize her with her surroundings. At the last show this past weekend, I took her back in the ring after the show one day, and she did fine on both stacking and 2 times around the ring, and I can't recall her dropping her tail even one time. This tells me she is intimidated by the unfamilar dogs and people. What can I do to bring her out of this?:rolffleyes:


How long ahve you been showing her? Or she can smell the fear in your breath. Even though you dont realize it . I always used cough drops to cover the odor of the Adrenaline, dogs can smell that and it makes them nervous...Time will help...Do you show with a chain? Sometimes the noise of that will bother a dog..


----------



## Fur Elite

are you using a bait that she can't resist, or does she have a special toy that makes her perk up? A squeaker perhaps? I take a little tennis ball into the ring for Yogi. I just pull it out of my pocket "Is THIS what you WANT?!" and up his tail goes. Are you being exclamatory in your talking with her "WHAT a GOOD GIRL!!!!" "Do you Want this TREAT!?" constant peppy talk can help as you tease them with the bait or toy. You have to make it fun for her. If you take it too seriously or act serious they get those vibes.


----------



## flyingduster

I'm inclined to think it could be YOU that is sending the nerves and expectation down the lead to her. If her tail was down when outside the ring (with other dogs around, cos they always are around!) then perhaps it could be worried about the dogs etc, but the fact it's when you BOTH go into the ring to be shown, makes me think it's likely something you're doing subconsciously! You went back into the ring later, but you knew you weren't showing, so you weren't worried about if her tail was up or down, so nor was she!


----------



## dbrazzil

Thanks for all the suggestions! We have started a weekly training class so at least she can be around other dogs and noise. I am thinking of taking her to petsmart on Saturday and see how she does this time. I will keep you informed of our progress.


----------



## dbrazzil

I have another question...Should I keep my poodle out of the shows for awhile until I feel she and I are more confident? Any suggestions? I just feel that I may be wasting my money on entering shows when I could be doing something else that would accomplish the same thing to socialize her.


----------



## bigredpoodle

dbrazzil said:


> I have another question...Should I keep my poodle out of the shows for awhile until I feel she and I are more confident? Any suggestions? I just feel that I may be wasting my money on entering shows when I could be doing something else that would accomplish the same thing to socialize her.


Sometimes the all breed clubs in your area will have what is known as fun matches.. These are great training venues as it is just for fun.. Great place to meet other dog show folks and help take the edge off so to speak..Great confidence builders. Call one of the All Breed clubs and ask...


----------



## KPoos

dbrazzil said:


> I have another question...Should I keep my poodle out of the shows for awhile until I feel she and I are more confident? Any suggestions? I just feel that I may be wasting my money on entering shows when I could be doing something else that would accomplish the same thing to socialize her.


If she's very young, you could do something that would build her confidence. I know cbrand trains in obedience and conformation with her puppies and they seem to do fine in the ring and don't get confused.


----------



## Fur Elite

I think the more experience doing the actual thing you want her to do is the best course of action. Other training is great and all, but it is the repetition of actually going in the ring that will get her used to it. I probably wouldn't travel and spend all that kind of money, but if there are local shows I would keep going to them. And conformation classes, definately. Enter any fun matches you can.


----------



## dbrazzil

I took my poodle out to my daughter's house last night. My daughter commented that she seemed very calm. I let her walk around exploring for awhile before we left for home. I think I will take her to pets mart today and see how she does.


----------



## Poodlepal

When you are waiting to go in the ring, take a comb and lightly pull the tail up with the combs teeth in the hair and keep propping it up. You can fool them psychologically. You know people tell you to smile when you are mad and you will feel better? If you keep the tail up, the dog will sometimes pick its mood up as well. I know it sounds cockamamie, but it works.


----------



## Mj's Legacy

If you go to petsmart with your dog - be mindful of the other dogs. I have seen other owners not be in control of their dogs in petsmart. Not to be a "poodle snob", but when its a show dog you look at things a different way .....maybe more protective is a better way of saying it.

I have had my dog get a bad vibe from me at a show, I was late getting there and rushed so he was rather up set when we made it to the ring and being a male he felt that he needed to protect me and did not show to his potential
that day.


----------



## bigredpoodle

Mj's Legacy said:


> If you go to petsmart with your dog - be mindful of the other dogs. I have seen other owners not be in control of their dogs in petsmart. Not to be a "poodle snob", but when its a show dog you look at things a different way .....maybe more protective is a better way of saying it.
> 
> I have had my dog get a bad vibe from me at a show, I was late getting there and rushed so he was rather up set when we made it to the ring and being a male he felt that he needed to protect me and did not show to his potential
> that day.


Excellent point MJ ! Sometimes a good dog can be ruined by something so silly . I had a show dog become ruined by a bouvier at a show. He hated black dogs there ever after. You need to always be mindful of what is going on around you ..I was addicted to cough drops , as a huma you cannot help but get nervous and the dog can smell that.. Cough drop covers it up...


----------



## Mj's Legacy

Hey - Ya - thanks for the cough drop idea. I know that when tracking dogs are on the search for "the bad guy" that they are smelling "fear", or just emotion. lol So from now on I will try the cough drop.


----------



## bigredpoodle

You are welcome Eucalyptis is the best


----------



## Mj's Legacy

How's the taste???


----------



## bigredpoodle

I was an addict so I loved it Halls menthol eucalyptus was my addiction I LOVED THEM !!!


----------



## dbrazzil

I have a show brag. This past weekend, I took my Noir to the Greenville, MS dog show with a friend who also had poodles. After 8 long months, I finally put another point on my girl! She was spooked the first day by a large barking dog just right before we went into the ring. After that, I just left her crated except for potty breaks. I only worked on her about 20 minutes so as not to tire her out and I took her out of the wire crate just minutes before show time. She showed very well and kept her tail up the entire time!! I think I finally found something that would work. I was so excited that after I had our picture made I hugged the judge. My friend also put points on her dogs. And to top off our weekend, our picture made the front page of the Delta Times in Greenville. I'm still pumped up from the weekend and I hope we can keep the momentum going!


----------



## bigredpoodle

How completyly awesome was this story DBRAZZIL ! Thanks for sharing and keep up the GREAT work.. Sometimes it just takes time to find out what turns your dog on and it sounds as if you have done so .. HURRAY!!!


----------



## amerique2

Yea, Debbie!!! Patience and perseverance are the key. And what a reward for all your hard work. Sounds like Noir may be getting the hang of it! Was the judge surprised when you hugged her? That's cute.


----------



## KalaMama

Congratulations, I know that must be exciting!!


----------



## dbrazzil

amerique2 said:


> Yea, Debbie!!! Patience and perseverance are the key. And what a reward for all your hard work. Sounds like Noir may be getting the hang of it! Was the judge surprised when you hugged her? That's cute.


Thanks, I don't know if she was surprised, but she was very nice to help me and my friend when we got our pictures made. I just got my picture in the mail this past week and the judge posed both of us so we looked our best.


----------



## dbrazzil

Noir got Reserve in the Pine Bluff AR show this past weekend! I am so proud of her, especially since she beat out some of the professional handlers. For the past 3 times in the ring, she has kept her tail up the entire time. Yeah!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Good for you ! Keep up the good work !


----------



## amerique2

Hey Debbie,
I'm planning on driving over to Camden on Saturday for the show. Hope to see you and Noir there. Will take some photos of y'all so everyone can see them. Keep up the good work!


----------



## dbrazzil

amerique2 said:


> Hey Debbie,
> I'm planning on driving over to Camden on Saturday for the show. Hope to see you and Noir there. Will take some photos of y'all so everyone can see them. Keep up the good work!


Thanks for the encouragement. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Please come over and introduce yourself after we show. See you at the show.


----------



## amerique2

Good Luck, Debbie, tomorrow!


----------

